# help with blue crabs..



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Never set any crab traps, but my father in law has two that I have rigged up. Tried setting them a couple of weeks ago in 6ft of water, thinking crabs would be in deeper water with water temps being in the 80's. Let traps soak over night and caught only one crab. Does anyone have crabbing knowledge of what kind conditions, depth etc. I should be looking for?*


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

should do fine in that depth i hear the crabs are way down this year but havent tryed dont know what u bait with but fish is way better than chicken mackerel heads are best


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

They aren't all deep, been seeing A LOT of them right on shore in the sound as the tide is rising.


----------



## mamacarr (Nov 15, 2014)

I drop mine in Hogtowne Bayou on 6-10 feet of water. I used catfish that I catch while fishing for the bait. I just put the whole thing in there. Usually can catch up to 3 if left for 2 days. They're so delicious!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I use chicken scraps, or fish scraps. I have better sucess along the shoreline. 

Low time is successful for me, but keep in mind, I live along a bayou or inlet

Sent from my Z667G using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Depth does matter as much as Bait and where.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have noticed the blue crabs number has been down on Pensacola Beach compared to last year but that could just be where we are at and we always use fish carcases


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. The first time I set them I used menhaden that had been frozen for a few months. This time I have fresh jack crevalle steaks that my son caught today. I've been seeing a few crabs near shore while sight fishing reds, so I guess I'll set them a little closer to shore.


----------



## gulfcoastghost (Jun 25, 2015)

I catch crabs every day..as long as theirs bait it the trap. 
Im guessing your on the icw? As long as the waters 5 feet deep with grass or rocks crabs will come in shallow there at night. 
I love crabs man the best advice I can give 
is 
1.put as much bait as you can(any fish or meat)
2.put bigger baits like whole fish in the inside
3. Leave for 48hrs
If there is a strong scent and you can make the bait last overnight you will get crabs.they are there


----------



## billy201 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have also had better luck with bigger baits and a 48 hours soak. The small baits tend to get eaten up by the pinfish quicker. 

Chicken necks work well as the meat is fairly tough and holds together well. 

Also any fish carcass seems to work also.

It seems to be slower this year for me also. Not sure why maybe water temp?

Good luck!


----------

